# retroflexed uterus



## Amba (Oct 21, 2004)

Hi 

I've been browsing FF for a while now and have just plucked up the courage to ask a question and of course to introduce myself.

My husband and I have been ttc for 5 years without success. I have Endometriosis but DH is fine. I've had a laparotomy to remove cysts from ovaries and adhesions. Nearly ended up having another one to remove another cyst which was seen in a scan after my last injections for IUI in April 04 but when I went for the op in August the cyst had disapperared! Has anyone else had a similar experience?

I've taken Clomid, Tomoxifen and injections with IUI but no success, although I seemed to be ovulating without these anyway. We had our first consultation at Bourn Hall for IVF last month and now just have to wait for my period in December and then I need to give them a call to see when we can start the whole process (My consultant is Dr Mathews). 
Must say i am very nervous and worried but hoping next year is going to be the year for us.

Our check ups were fine but I have one question.

I have been told that I have a *retroflexed uterus*. Can anyone tell me whether this may have been one of the reasons that has affected my chances of conceiving as well as endo?

Looking forward to your replies.

Amba


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi Amba

Thought this web page may help
http://www.gynob.com/utepro.htm

Cheers
Megan


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Oops sorry that was so brief, someone was at the door. Anyway welcome to FF and I hope everything goes well with the IVF. We may be cycle buddies.


----------



## Amba (Oct 21, 2004)

Hi

Thanks for the reply AussieMeg. I'll take a look at that site.


----------

